# How to put design on plastic bucket to then stone?



## wonderchic (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello Rinestone Gurus!  I have a question that I am sure is an easy one, but I cant get my head wrapped around it...

I want to try applying stones (I bought some cheap ones to try it with) to a plastic water bucket...to appeal to my horse crowd. I am thinking of a farm name (or maybe the horses name). I just am not sure of how to get the name I want, as I have it designed in Corel on the bucket so I can hand place the stones on the glue...I bought Gem Tac and the E6000, is one of these the right one to use?

I just cant get the concept in my head as to how to have the design somehow on the bucket... it is messing with my mind! 

I have never done any freehand type stoneing like this so any advise will be welcomed!!!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

print your design from your computer and tape it to your bucket. now in the center of each stone on your piece of paper tap a sharp punch. now when you pull off your paper your will have little pinpricks where to glue your stone.


----------



## wonderchic (Aug 29, 2012)

Leg cramps said:


> print your design from your computer and tape it to your bucket. now in the center of each stone on your piece of paper tap a sharp punch. now when you pull off your paper your will have little pinpricks where to glue your stone.


Thank you so much for your response. I was wondering if you thought one of the glues I bought would work, and if you had a preference. Thanks in advance.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

On a plastic bucket I would use E6000 glue - in a well ventilated area cause this glue has some serious fumes.


----------



## ChefScott (Nov 25, 2011)

You could also use the rhinestone decal vinyl to apply the rhinestones to and just place the rhinestone decal on the bucket.


----------

